

Why do Google ads point to adware? - jakepoz
http://jakepoz.com/why_do_google_ads_point_to_adware.html

======
djnliung
Google is a web company, why would Google invest significant money and
engineering effort into filtering out things that only harm competing
platforms? Google's own platforms (Chrome + the web and Android) are immune to
this adware. It would be financially irresponsible for them to waste money
helping a competitor.

>If Google wants to help make the web a better place...

I imagine Google thinks it is making the web a better place by investing in
the web, not fighting loosing battles trying to fix old and broken platforms.

~~~
prodigal_erik
If users decide that it's not safe to click on ads, and start blocking or
looking out for them _en masse_ , Google has a problem.

